# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Blade Runner 2049", sci-fi film, Denis Villeneuve, 2017, USA

## Airicist

Official website - bladerunnermovie.com

facebook.com/BladeRunner2049

twitter.com/bladerunner

instagram.com/bladerunnermovie

"Blade Runner 2049" on Wikipedia

bladerunner.fandom.com

"Blade Runner 2049" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

BLADE RUNNER 2049 - Official Trailer

Published on May 8, 2017




> There are still pages left in this story. Watch the NEW trailer for #BladeRunner2049, in theaters October 6.
>  --
> Thirty years after the events of the first film, a new blade runner, LAPD Officer K (Ryan Gosling), unearths a long-buried secret that has the potential to plunge what’s left of society into chaos. K’s discovery leads him on a quest to find Rick Deckard (Harrison Ford), a former LAPD blade runner who has been missing for 30 years.
> 
> From executive producer Ridley Scott and director Denis Villeneuve, #BladeRunner2049 stars Ryan Gosling, Harrison Ford, Ana De Armas, MacKenzie Davis, Sylvia Hoeks, Lennie James, Carla Juri, Robin Wright, Dave Bautista and Jared Leto.

----------


## Airicist

BLADE RUNNER 2049 – Trailer 2

Published on Jul 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "How realistic is the incredible futuristic technology in “Blade Runner 2049”?"

by Adam Epstein, Mike Murphy
October 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could we build a Blade Runner-style ‘replicant’?"

by Fumiya Iida
October 5, 2017

----------

